# [RAID] faible performance EXT4+raid hardware

## takhisis_astrafall

Bonjour,

Je me suis monté un raid hardware de 4 disques 5200tpm.

J'ai des perfs correcte avec hdparm (corrigez moi si je me trompe ^^') :

```
midgard ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1136 MB in  2.00 seconds = 568.03 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 708 MB in  3.01 seconds = 235.43 MB/sec
```

parcontre c'est en écriture sur le fs que c'est la cata  :Crying or Very sad:   :

```
midgard ~ # time dd if=/dev/zero of=/test_file bs=8192 count=331541

331541+0 enregistrements lus

331541+0 enregistrements écrits

2715983872 octets (2,7 GB) copiés, 51,0326 s, 53,2 MB/s

```

Ce qui me laisse penser que j'ai un soucis d’alignement de partition.

```
midgard ~ # parted -l /dev/sda

Modèle: HPT VD0-0 (scsi)

Disque /dev/sda : 4501GB

Taille des secteurs (logiques/physiques): 512B/512B

Table de partitions : gpt

Numéro  Début   Fin     Taille  Système de fichiers  Nom                  Fanions

 1      1049kB  1573kB  524kB                        BIOS boot partition  bios_grub

 2      2097kB  4499GB  4499GB  ext4                 Linux/Windows data

 3      4499GB  4501GB  2149MB  linux-swap(v1)       Linux swap
```

config du raid :

```

Block Size : 64k

Sectorsize : 512B

cach policy : write through
```

Le soucis que je rencontre est que je ne peu supprimer mes partitions (sauf la swap) pour les recréer et ai du mal à comprendre les savants calculs pour aligner correctement mes 3 partitions ^^'.

Quelqu'un à déjà été confronté à ce genre de soucis ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## Poussin

hdparm n'est pas un bench!

Sinon, c'est du VRAI raid hardware? (une carte dédiée assez chère ou un machin intégré à la carte mère ou un carte d'extension pas chère)

Ton Raid est dans quelle mode?

Pour info, mon raid5 logiciel sur 3 disques:

```

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   2106 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1054.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 520 MB in  3.00 seconds = 173.29 MB/sec

```

Sinon, voilà, ext4 euh... ^^ voilà quoi :p

----------

## loopx

Heu, ce topic m'intéresse  :Smile: 

Moi je n'ai jamais compris cette histoire d'alignement de partition ... on en parle avec les SSD... et j'ai justement un SSD OCZ Vertex 3 (je collerais tantôt le test hdparm).

Concernant le RAID ... j'ai fait l'acquisition du NAS Synology ... je me demande si c'est bien un RAID hardware (pas de "lspci" disponible sur le NAS ^^) ... je suppose que oui quand même  :Surprised: 

Note: pour ton test, tu utilise un block size de 8192 ... le problème ne serait-il pas la ?

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

C'est un raid 5 en full hardware (hpt 3520) 

@poussin

je sait que c'est pas un vrai bench, mais j'avais pas de truc pour tester sans supprimer de partition >.<

Et 1054.00 MB/sec c'est un raid de SSD, ou alors c'est une super carte avec un gros cache ? Oo

J'ai trouvé un logiciel qui pourrais aider... mais bien sur, payant et il faut un windows   :Twisted Evil:  (puis bon, c'est plus drôle de reussir à comprendre ce truc ^^')

En ce qui concerne le BS de 8192, je testerais avec d'autres valeur ce soir. 

Mais en relisant les infos que j'ai posté et en glanant diverse info sur le net, j'ai peut être trouvé un truc qui ne colle pas dans parted. (et qui concerne aussi les SSD)

```
Taille des secteurs (logiques/physiques): 512B/512B 
```

Normalement c'est pas 4K la taille des secteurs sur les disques de nos jours ?

----------

## Poussin

La taille des secteurs physiques, ça dépend. Mon dernier disque (Samsung), c'est du 512b, mais les 3 WD de mon RAID5, c'est du 4k. D'ailleurs, ce n'est que récemment que j'ai refait les partitions avec fdisk et qu'il a bien alligné le tout, tout seul comme un grand.

Non, ce n'est pas du raid sur SSD, un bête raid5 logiciel avec 3 fois:

```

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format) family

Device Model:     WDC WD10EARS-22Y5B1

```

Donc rien de terrible.

----------

## jcTux

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour info, mon raid5 logiciel sur 3 disques:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Un raid10 avec 4 disques durs western digital blue :

```
/dev/md3:

 Timing cached reads:   6814 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3408.77 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 598 MB in  3.01 seconds = 198.98 MB/sec

```

----------

## man in the hill

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> config du raid :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

Ton cache policy est plus sécure mais plus lente en write through car tu forces l'écriture directement vers le disque et ne profite pas du cache du raid. Si tu mets ton cache en writeback tu gagneras en vitesse car tu vas utiliser le cache avec une écriture différé  mais si tu n'as pas une batterie(bbu) sur ta carte raid et que ton alim crash tu risques d'avoir des pertes de données...

Pour un serveur avec une alim , la bonne politique pour un max de sécurité à mon avis est d'avoir une bonne carte raid avec de la mémoire cache bien sur, une batterie (bbu) , d'activer le cache du controleur raid, de désactiver le cache des disques ...

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Concernant le RAID ... j'ai fait l'acquisition du NAS Synology ... je me demande si c'est bien un RAID hardware (pas de "lspci" disponible sur le NAS ^^) ... je suppose que oui quand même

 

C'est du raid logiciel avec mdadm + du lvm si tu install par default ... mais il y a quand même un controleur raid ...

```
Infos sur mon syno DS710+

GNU_LINUX> cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] 

md2 : active raid1 sda5[0] sdb5[1]

      1948787712 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]

      

md1 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]

      2096384 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md0 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]

      2489920 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>

GNU_LINUX> lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device a000

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device a001

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Device a002

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 10e5 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

```

Install ipkg et tu pourras avoir lspci et pleins d'autre ...

http://forum.synology.com/wiki/index.php/Overview_on_modifying_the_Synology_Server%2C_bootstrap%2C_ipkg_etc

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

hum, vos stats hdparm me laisse pantois... >.<

Sinon, j'ai fait la bêtise mardi soir de lancer un redimensionnement (avec alignement sur les MiB) de la partition avec gparted... et il doit encore me rester 24h de traitement -_-'. j'espère que le résultat sera probant ^^'

Du coup, je note de modifier mon cache en writeback, vu que j'ai un onduleur ça devrait compenser l'absence de BBU.

J'ai aussi vérifié mes disques, ils sont bien avec des secteurs 512B, donc fausse piste pour moi, ( mais sans doute pas pour loopx :p)

Donc plus de retour demain !

----------

## man in the hill

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> Du coup, je note de modifier mon cache en writeback, vu que j'ai un onduleur ça devrait compenser l'absence de BBU.
> 
> 

 

L'onduleur n'empêche pas la perte de donnée si l'alim de ton pc claque , la bbu si ...

----------

